# CABG- Procedure CPT and Volume III



## lidad99 (Mar 13, 2010)

"69 year-old man was admitted to Hospital A for an acute subendocardial infarction.  
Left heart cath revealed critical stenosis of the coronary arteries. The patient was transferred to Hospital B for coronary artery bypass grafting (CABG).  Cardioplegia and hypothermia were achieved and the patient was placed on extracorporeal circulation. Saphenous vein graft was used to bring blood from the aorta to the right coronary artery, left coronary artery, and left anterior descending artery. 

This case is giving me a hard time, I'm not sure what CPT or Volume III to pick up. I know the stenosis, and CABC but how about the sequencing?


----------

